

Close.io (YC W11) Raises Funding To Improve Communication For Salespeople - SteliE
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/02/close-io-raises-funding-from-sv-angel-spark-capital-to-improve-communication-for-salespeople/

======
philfreo
I'd love any product feedback if you're in sales. <http://close.io/>

For technical details about how we built it, check out
[http://blog.close.io/post/45202900854/the-tech-stack-
behind-...](http://blog.close.io/post/45202900854/the-tech-stack-behind-close-
io-sales-communication)

~~~
cliftonmckinney
I've been playing around with it recently, among other options. I'd definitely
say it's closer to the way I work, but not quite "it" yet. Two things I think
might help:

1) Integration with something like Full Contact so that folks can get social
data about prospects. Having that makes it easier to personalize outreach and
stay up to date with what folks are doing.

2) Outreach tracks. For a long time I've wanted a CRM to have adjustable sales
tracks. So the way that might work is there's an initial outreach, and then
the next step changes based on what the outcome of that was. If I get no
reply, then remind me to follow up in a week or so and let me add a template
for that follow up. If I get a reply, then let me note what happened and then
go down a different path to closing. If I get an objection, then let me choose
from a list of objection options with a template that I've already developed
for each of them.

I'm a single data point, so don't take it as gospel. I really do love the
email integration. It's amazing to me that so many sales efforts rely on email
these days, but that so few CRMs handle email with anything close to something
that works. I think you guys get that right more than most other options.

~~~
philfreo
Good feedback, thanks - we definitely have work to do in both those areas.
While not fully what you're asking for, our Smart Views are designed so that
you could quickly go down a list of people with X criteria (e.g., haven't
replied since last emailed > 5 days ago) and send them email from a specific
Email Templates.

------
ryandelk
This is awesome - congrats Phil, Steli and team!

------
tjbiddle
Congrats Phil, Steli, Jason, Thomas, and any other engineer who's creeped in
there since my last visit ;-)!

------
asdf333
Congrats guys. Way to pivot to other ideas, hang in there and keep things
growing!

------
kirsch
Great news for the Elastic team.

------
zoea
Great product Steli!

Jorge

~~~
SteliE
Thanks! :)

